# Burlington Sound of Music - June 7, 12 - 15 - FREE!!!



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

The lake is alive, with the sound of muuuuuuusic:

http://www.soundofmusic.ca/schedule

If you like southern rock, check out local heroes Stone River.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Holy icons of Canadian rock, Batman : Stampeders, Carole Pope, Chilliwack, Trooper, Kim Mitchell, Colin James, Teenage Head, Gord Downy, Sloan

Plus Lou Gramm, Jarvis Church, Ashley MacIsaac, Sheepdogs and plenty of up-and-comers.

I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Pretty good lineup for free


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2014)

this weekend. I may go down Sunday.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

laristotle said:


> this weekend. I may go down Sunday.


Bring your walking shoes because parking any where close is imposible.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Last night's tribute bands (Bon Jovi, AC/DC & Journey) were decent & I also caught some of the Sheepdogs show but ended up leaving early as I got bored. I guess it's good "Sunday morning nursing a hangover at the cottage" kind of music, but everything they did started to sound the same: little to no variance in tempo & guitar tone (the singer was playing a nice sunburst LP Custom but his tone was surprisingly wimpy). They even managed to make harmony lead guitar solos sound "meh". 

Going on Saturday for Steve Strongman, Colin James or Sloan, Glorious Sons & as much of Monster Truck as my GF will tolerate. She hung in there for the Acca-Dacca so props to her for that.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

deadear said:


> Bring your walking shoes because parking any where close is imposible.


You could try to park at Mapleview Mall & walk down (it's 5 minutes to the OLG stage from there) or ride the bus from the Burlington GO station (lots of parking on the new north side garage). The shuttle ($3/round trip) or the #2 city bus ($0.50 with a GO train ticket) drops you off a block from the main Festival stage.

http://www.soundofmusic.ca/pages/directions

Larry, you can park at my place & we'll walk down together.

- - - Updated - - -

P.S. The beer tent has rec'd a serious upgrade from Nickelbrook to Mill St.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Mmmm love me some Mill st. tankhouse ale! Going sunday for Trooper and whoever else I may catch. Wife wants to take the baby to Fred Penner, hoping to not get dragged along to that one....

Saturday line up is pretty good, if I wasn't working all day that'd be my choice day to go.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2014)

Roryfan said:


> Larry, you can park at my place & we'll walk down together.
> 
> P.S. The beer tent ..


And then 'stagger, crawl, roll, roll' back?
I may just take you up on that offer.
will e you tomorrow


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Great weather all weekend. 
Colin James was great. 
Not getting Gord Downy's music with the Sadies.


----------

